# Todays Score



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Good for you! Have fun creating more beehive stuff.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I'm so excited for you, thanks for sharing!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Pecan:

"*Rot Resistance: *Considered to be non-durable to perishable regarding heartwood decay, and also very susceptible to insect attack."


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

All your hives must be made out of Pecan


----------

